# 11. Harzer MTB Event 29.&30.Mai 2010



## chris29 (17. November 2009)

Hallo Leute!
So, gibt mal wieder Neues aus dem Harz.

Der 11. Harzer Mountainbike Event findet am 29. & 30. Mai 2010 in Altenau statt.
Es wird einige Änderungen gegenüber 2009 geben, dass sind im einzelnen:

1. Der Event findet wieder auf dem alten Veranstaltungsgelände statt! Also das ist wieder der "Alte Bahnhof" in Altenau wie 2008 und die Jahre davor! 

2. Es werden keine! Lizenzrennen mehr ausgetragen! Alle Rennen werden als Jedermann-Rennen ausgerichtet! 

3. Der Samstag soll familienfreundlicher werden! D. h. die Startzeiten werden verlegt, so dass Erwachsene und Kinder mehr von Ihren Rennen haben (mehr Zuschauer usw.)

4. Der Marathon findet zu einem großen Teil aufe den Strecken von 2008 statt. Der Steinbruch aus 2009 ist leider nicht mehr im Programm dafür mehr Trails/Pfade. Die Länge beträgt jetzt 40 Km/ Runde und hat moderate 750Hm. Die Rund muß 1-3 mal bewältigt werden. Es muß auch schon bei der Anmeldung klar sein für welche Streckenlänge man sich entscheidet!
Vorraussichtlich wird es für die Mittel- und Langstrecken wieder attraktives Preisgeld geben für die Plätze 1-3 evt. werden auch die Plätze 4 & 5 mit Sachpreisen geehrt. Das hängt aber entscheidend von der Entwicklung unserer Sponsorengespräche ab. 

5. Das CC- Rennen und Kids Cup Rennen findet am Samstag auf den Strecken von 2008 statt, dort wird es vorraussichtlich keine Änderungen geben.

Wir werden vorraussichtlich das 3. Rennen im Harzer MTB Cup sein....

Alle Änderungen die bis Mitte Januar eintreten werde ich hier veröffentlichen und auch Fragen beantworten, ab 15. Januar ist unser Programm die Onlinemeldung usw. alles auf unserer HP (www.mountainbike.harz.de) zu finden.

Hier noch die Karte zum heutigen Stand: 





Copyright: LGN

Bis dahin
Christian


----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2009)

super!

ich hoffe ich schaffe es 2010 auch mal in den harz. der termin wird auf jeden fall vorgemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redbull33 (17. November 2009)

wollen wir die Strecke mal abfahren ;-)
Gruß Markus


----------



## chris29 (17. November 2009)

Hi Markus!
Können wir machen, allerdings hat mich die Grippe noch fest in der Hand, wird aber langsam besser...


----------



## redbull33 (17. November 2009)

Kein Problem.SObald du wieder fit bist kannst du dich ja melden.Schicke Dir meine Handynummer per PN.
Gute besserung und gruss an deinen Anhang ;-)


----------



## Sabo.g (18. November 2009)

Hallo,

was ich hier schreibe ist bitte als Frage und nicht als Kritik zu werten.

Warum finden die Marathon-Rennen eigentlich immer am Sonntag statt?

Ich war in diesem Jahr Teilnehmer der Marathon-Rennen in Altenau sowie in Schierke. Beide Rennen waren sehr gut organisiert und haben riesig Spaß bereitet. Mir ist jedoch aufgefallen, dass in Altenau die Teilnehmer erst am Sonntag Morgen angereist sind und direkt nach dem Rennen genauso schnell wieder verschwunden sind wie sie gekommen waren. In Schierke war dies etwas anders gewesen. Dort hat man das Programm von Freitag bis Sonntag ausgedehnt. War wirklich nett und das beste daran war der Smalltalk und die Bekanntschaften die man Rund um die Veranstalltungs-highlights knüpfen konnte. In Altenau hingegen war dies nicht ganz so einfach möglich, da es durch die kurzfristigen Anreisen zu vermehrter Hektik kam. 
Ich find es vorteilhafter, den Marathon auf den Samstag zu legen und das CC-Rennen sowie den Familientag auf den Sonntag. Vielleicht verschaft dies sogar der Region ein paar Übernachtungen mehr.  ... Nun aber bitte nicht damit argumentieren, dass nach einem Marathon am Samstag keiner mehr Saft in den Beinen fürein CC-Rennen am Sonntag hat. ;-)

Wie bereits oben beschrieben ist dies nur als Frage zu verstehen.
Danke

MFG Sabo


----------



## chris29 (18. November 2009)

im großen und ganzen gebe ich dir recht. ich habe allerdings auch in schierke gesehen, dass es trotzallem sehr schnell leer war. wenn die siegerehrung des harzcups sich nicht so lange hingezogen hätte, wäre es noch sehr viel schneller leer gewesen. für uns hat es sich bewährt das marathonrennen am sonntag auszurichten, das bedeutet für uns weniger stress am sonntag, da man nur 2 starts hat. beim cc- und kidscuprennen ist das hektischer.


----------



## AndreZ. (18. November 2009)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Warum finden die Marathon-Rennen eigentlich immer am Sonntag statt?



Weil der Samstag in Deutschland als Werktag gilt und es genug Leute gibt, die arbeiten müssen und somit am Samstag keine Chance haben einen Marathon zu fahren.

Gott sei Dank zähle ich nicht zu der am Samstag arbeitenden Fraktion, allerdings könnte dies einer der Gründe für die Beantwortung deiner Frage sein!


----------



## rallilein (19. November 2009)

Mit dem Werktag ist richtig!! Sonst müsste mein Kumpel und Teamchef ständig seinen Laden am Samstag zumachen  Deshalb wäre es sogar besser wenn alle Marathon am Sonntag wären!

so long  -Ralph-
Team Schließer-Bike
www.racing-ralph.com


----------



## Sabo.g (20. November 2009)

So und nun mal der Umkehrschluss zum Thema Werktag/Sonntag/Samstag.

Es soll ja durchaus Mountainbiker geben die (auch zum Harz hin) mehrere hunderte Kilometer anreisen müssen. Für die ist es jedesmal eine Freude nach einem Marathon in Ruhe zu entspannen, wieder fit zu werden und dann gemühtlich am nächsten Tag nach Hause zu fahren. Klar wenn man nur paar Kilometer hat ist so ne Fahrt kein Problem aber wenns dann länger wird und du am Montag wieder früh raus musst, dann überlegst du dir ob du wirklich zu diesem Event hin willst! I.d.R. heiß es ja dann immer Urlaub nehmen, damit sich die Reise überhaupt lohnt. Daher muss ich über das Thema Werktag etwas lächeln.  .. und nein ich kann dem Hobby bicht nachziehen, dass mache ich schon mit dem Job)

Nunja, wollte nur mal eine andere Sicht der Dinge aufzeigen.
MFG und allen ein schönes sonniges Bike-Wochenende
Sabo


----------



## rallilein (20. November 2009)

Stimmt, da gebe ich dir voll und ganz recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuel e. (21. November 2009)

hallo!!
wir sind auch wieder dabei im nächsten jahr. liegt ja auch schliesslich gleich um die ecke. wir sind dann ab dem 21.05. in altenau auf dem campingplatz.
sehe ich es richtig, das es dann im nächsten jahr auch keine lizenzklassen beim cc gibt??? das wäre ja schade und ungerecht zugleich- auch wenn ein lizenz rennen immer mit mehr-kosten verbunden ist.

gruss manuel.


----------



## chris29 (22. November 2009)

manuel e. schrieb:


> hallo!!
> 
> sehe ich es richtig, das es dann im nächsten jahr auch keine lizenzklassen beim cc gibt??? das wäre ja schade und ungerecht zugleich- auch wenn ein lizenz rennen immer mit mehr-kosten verbunden ist.
> 
> gruss manuel.



Ja, das ist leider so. Die Preisgelder liegen beim Lizenzrennen so um die 2500  + BDR Kommissäre (Übernachtung und Fahrgeld müssen wir für die auch bezahlen). Das zu finanzieren ist uns im nächsen Jahr leider nicht möglich, da das Sponsoring eh sehr zusammengestrichen worden ist und da geht es nicht um ein paar hundert , dass geht in mittlere 4 stellige Bereiche.....
Ungerecht ist es zwar schon ein wenig, aber es gibt genügend Hobbyfahrer die mit den Lizenzfahrern mithalten können und es ist meines Erachtens besser so zu verfahren, als die Rennen ausfallen zu lassen.
Sollte sich bis Ende Januar etwas am Finanziellen zum positiven ändern, werden wir auch wieder eine Trennug Lizenz/Hobby machen.


----------



## Peter88 (22. November 2009)

jo bin auch dabei. 

120km sind ein wort =)


mfg
peter


----------



## Quen (14. Dezember 2009)

chris29 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist leider so. Die Preisgelder liegen beim Lizenzrennen so um die 2500  + BDR Kommissäre (Übernachtung und Fahrgeld müssen wir für die auch bezahlen). Das zu finanzieren ist uns im nächsen Jahr leider nicht möglich, da das Sponsoring eh sehr zusammengestrichen worden ist und da geht es nicht um ein paar hundert , dass geht in mittlere 4 stellige Bereiche.....
> Ungerecht ist es zwar schon ein wenig, aber es gibt genügend Hobbyfahrer die mit den Lizenzfahrern mithalten können und es ist meines Erachtens besser so zu verfahren, als die Rennen ausfallen zu lassen.
> Sollte sich bis Ende Januar etwas am Finanziellen zum positiven ändern, werden wir auch wieder eine Trennug Lizenz/Hobby machen.


War es nicht mal so, dass Lizenzfahrer nicht an Hobbyrennen teilnehmen *dürfen* bzw. außer der Wertung fahren?

Ist zwar die Frage, ob jeder so offen und ehrlich damit umgeht, aber so sollte es doch sein.



Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Dezember 2009)

jetzt bitte nicht wieder diese hobby - lizenz diskussion!
da gibts doch hier im forum schon genug von.

mir isses eigentlich egal ob jemand der schneller ist nen hobbyfahrer ist oder ob er ne lizenz hat.
eine lizenz ist ja eigentlich bedeutungslos, da sich ja jeder son dingen lösen kann, wenn er im verein ist. wenn man dann meint was besseres zu sein, bitteschön!
der einzige grund für mich wäre, dass es hier viele rennen nur für lizenzfahrer gibt, an denen ich gerne teilnehmen möchte. aber das trifft in der umgebung ja nicht zu.


----------



## chris29 (15. Dezember 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> War es nicht mal so, dass Lizenzfahrer nicht an Hobbyrennen teilnehmen *dürfen* bzw. außer der Wertung fahren?
> 
> Ist zwar die Frage, ob jeder so offen und ehrlich damit umgeht, aber so sollte es doch sein.
> 
> ...


Bei Hobbyrennen trifft das zu, nicht aber bei Jedermannrennen! Dort darf, wie der Name schon sagt, Jeder mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (21. Dezember 2009)

Die Strecke musste leider noch mal geändert. 
Streckenlänge: 38 Km
Höhenmeter: ca 750m
Tralis: 11,50 Km Gesamtlänge (Rot gestrichelt)


----------



## chris29 (22. Dezember 2009)

So, unsere Seite ist wieder aktuell: http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/event.epl 
In 2010 gibt es im Marathon wieder Preisgelder! Ferner werden jetzt die ersten 5 der jeweiligen Klassen geehrt, wobei die 4. u. 5. Plätze generell Sachpreise bekommen (in allen Klassen, auch CC)
Einfach mal draufschauen....www.mountainbike.harz.de


----------



## chris29 (19. Januar 2010)

Hier der Link zur Onlinemeldung für 2010:http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/meldung.php?wkid=20100529228248&ref=


----------



## Sabo.g (19. Januar 2010)

Bei eurem Anmeldeformular steht ganz unten: "Die Durchfahrt durch den Diabas Steinbruch erfolgt ausschließlich auf eigene Gefahr!".... das solltet ihr mal herausnehmen. 

MFG Sabo


----------



## chris29 (19. Januar 2010)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Bei eurem Anmeldeformular steht ganz untern noch immer ganz unten: "Die Durchfahrt durch den Diabas Steinbruch erfolgt ausschließlich auf eigene Gefahr!".... das solltet ihr mal herausnehmen.
> 
> MFG Sabo



Und wenn sich einer verfährt )
Nee, danke für den Hinweis, wird geändert....


----------



## rallilein (19. Januar 2010)

Schon gemeldet


----------



## Testerlein (23. Januar 2010)

Hi allerseits.
2010 plane ich das erste Mal mit meinem Rad an einem Event teilzunehmen. 
Aufgrund mangelnder Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet und der Tatsache, dass meine Kondition wahrscheinlich nicht an die der alten Hasen heranreichen wird, räume ich mir nun natürlich keine allzugrossen Chancen bei einem solchen Event ein. Mir geht es eher darum, mal ein Ziel für mein Training zu finden. 
"Jedermann-Rennen" klingt ersteinmal total gut in diesem Zusammenhang.
Das heisst doch, dass jeder teilnehmen kann, frei nach dem Prinzip: "Dabei sein ist alles."

Sehe ich das korrekt?


Gruß,
Testerlein


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Januar 2010)

steht alles auf der seite vom veranstalter.


----------



## chris29 (24. Januar 2010)

Testerlein schrieb:


> "Jedermann-Rennen" klingt ersteinmal total gut in diesem Zusammenhang.
> Das heisst doch, dass jeder teilnehmen kann, frei nach dem Prinzip: "Dabei sein ist alles."
> 
> Sehe ich das korrekt?



Das ist korrekt!


----------



## sbie (26. Januar 2010)

Testerlein schrieb:


> "Jedermann-Rennen" klingt ersteinmal total gut in diesem Zusammenhang.
> Das heisst doch, dass jeder teilnehmen kann, frei nach dem Prinzip: "Dabei sein ist alles."
> 
> Sehe ich das korrekt?



Aber voll  korrekt, genau so sehe ich das, Hauptsache ich komme ohne Sturz und Gesund ans Ziel.

Anmeldung für Bad Harzburg ist übrigens freigeschaltet.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (26. Januar 2010)

Gibt es denn außer den Veranstaltungsdaten schon neue Infos zum Event in Clausthal-Zellerfeld?

MFG Sabo


----------



## chris29 (26. Januar 2010)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Gibt es denn außer den Veranstaltungsdaten schon neue Infos zum Event in Clausthal-Zellerfeld?
> 
> MFG Sabo



Immer auf den jeweiligen Veranstalterseiten. Für Clausthal:www.wsv.harz.de


----------



## schuldti (2. März 2010)

Hi, 
wann werden denn die Startlisten sichtbar?

schuldti


----------



## Sabo.g (2. März 2010)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.

MFG Sabo


----------



## chris29 (2. März 2010)

kümmere mich drum.....


----------



## powerman (2. März 2010)

Hallo,
schön das Ihr wieder auf dem alten Gelände seid.
Wird es wie 2008 auch wieder eine neutralisierte Runde durch die Stadt geben? Fand ich richtig gut. Man braucht so nicht unbedingt in der ersten Reihe stehen um mit einer guten Position ins Gelände zu gehen. 

Gruß
Hermann


----------



## Sabo.g (2. März 2010)

Das Problem war aber an der Einführungsrunde, dass es hieß, es sei eine ruhige Runde werden sollte. (getreu dem Motto: Show für die Einwohner!) Das eigentliche Rennen sollte ja erst nach der "ruhigen" Einführungsrunde beginnen. Das dies alles ganz anders verlief weiß jeder der dabei war. Entweder offene Runde (jeder sein Tempo) oder ruhige Einführungsrunde.

MFG Sabo


----------



## argh (3. März 2010)

Wie hart sind denn die Trails? Wurzelbespickt, schmal und steil? Ist die Runde mit nem starren Rad gut zu fahren?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten... Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Sabo.g (3. März 2010)

Wenn du mit ner Starrgabel fahren willst, dann ist dies zwar möglich aber doch recht anspruchsvoll. Es gibt einige breite Schotterwege aber auch einige schöne Wurzelpassagen (i.d.R. recht feucht und rutschig).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallilein (3. März 2010)

Ich liebe es feucht und rutschig


----------



## chris29 (3. März 2010)

rallilein schrieb:


> Ich liebe es feucht und rutschig



na na na...

Ne Einführungsrunde wird es nicht mehr geben.
Starrgabel ist auf jeden Fall möglich, haben in den 90ern ja auch nichts anderes gehabt
Ansonsten ist die Strecke ja fast wie 2008 ein paar Änderungen sind dazu gekommen. Im Moment liegt aber noch 40 cm Schnee so das man frühestens im April die Strecke abfahren kann, dann gibs auch ganz aktuelle GPS Tracks


----------



## Rumas (4. März 2010)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Das Problem war aber an der Einführungsrunde, dass es hieß, es sei eine ruhige Runde werden sollte. (getreu dem Motto: Show für die Einwohner!) Das eigentliche Rennen sollte ja erst nach der "ruhigen" Einführungsrunde beginnen. Das dies alles ganz anders verlief weiß jeder der dabei war. Entweder offene Runde (jeder sein Tempo) oder ruhige Einführungsrunde.
> 
> MFG Sabo



seit wann sind Einführungsrunden ruhig....


----------



## argh (5. März 2010)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Wenn du mit ner Starrgabel fahren willst, dann ist dies zwar möglich aber doch recht anspruchsvoll. Es gibt einige breite Schotterwege aber auch einige schöne Wurzelpassagen (i.d.R. recht feucht und rutschig).



Na, dann muss ich noch ein wenig an meiner Fahrtechnik arbeiten. Oder mir Laufschuhe anziehen, um die Wurzelpassagen zu umlaufen. 



chris29 schrieb:


> Starrgabel ist auf jeden Fall möglich, haben in den 90ern ja auch nichts anderes gehabt



Genau deshalb habe ich nachgefragt.


----------



## chris29 (5. März 2010)

die aktuellen startlisten sind dann online....


----------



## manuel e. (5. März 2010)

hallo!!
also falls sich nicht allzuviel zur 2008.er strecke verändert hat, dann ist eigentlich nur eine etwas gröbere würzelpassage in der streckenführung vorhanden, die aber mit ein wenig fahrtechnik gut zu meistern ist wenn man ohne federung fahren will.

bis dahin, kette rechts und fleissig trainieren.

gruss manuel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (7. März 2010)

ich werd das Ding auch mal starr angehen


----------



## bike-flori_clz (8. April 2010)

Bin auch wieder dabei.. hoffentlich endlich mal in einem Stück (bzw. mit prallen Reifen) ins Ziel zu kommen, das nehm ich mir vor. die letzten Jahre hats meinen Reifen immer kurz vorm Ziel zerlegt, aber ich gebe nicht auf ;-)


----------



## argh (23. April 2010)

29" ist in der Zwischenzeit auch legal, oder?

Diesen Artikel habe ich dazu gefunden. Aber das Reglement des BDR habe ich dazu nicht durchforstet.


----------



## Peter88 (24. April 2010)

jup ist es 
wenn du forne und hinten 29ger drin hast


----------



## chris29 (25. April 2010)

Du kannst mit Dienem 29er antreten, wenn es sich um ein MTB hält ist es auch regelkonform. Cyclocross Räder sin aber ausgeschlossen!


----------



## argh (26. April 2010)

Erstmal danke für die Info. 

Das Rad ist kein Crosser, sondern ein Salsa Fargo. Ist das legal oder illegal?


----------



## Dantethr (26. April 2010)

Hey, möchte mit meinem Sohn die Strecke des Kid-Cup abfahren, könntest du mir die genaue Stecke beschreiben. 
Er ist Jahrgang 2003, auf einem 20er Cube und löchert mich ständig!

Danke


----------



## chris29 (26. April 2010)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Hey, möchte mit meinem Sohn die Strecke des Kid-Cup abfahren, könntest du mir die genaue Stecke beschreiben.
> Er ist Jahrgang 2003, auf einem 20er Cube und löchert mich ständig!
> 
> Danke



http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/event2008/wKids.pdf
Hier ist die Karte....


----------



## argh (26. April 2010)

Die 29" mit Dropbar-Frage steht noch im Raum und ich wäre euch sehr verbunden, wenn ihr mich aufklären könntet.


----------



## Dantethr (26. April 2010)

Danke, dann werden wir mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (18. Mai 2010)

An Alle die noch mitfahren wollen: Am Freitag ist Meldeschluss! Ab dann kostet es einen Zehner mehr! (Bis auf die Kinderennen, die sind ohne Nachmeldegebühr!)
Am Sonntag ist noch mal eine Streckenbesichtigung! Um 9.45h ist Treffen an der Touristinfo Hüttenstrasse 5 in Altenau!


----------



## Rumas (18. Mai 2010)

wie ist den die Strecke, Waldautobahnen oder auch mal technische Singletrails... bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir mal einen Marathon im Harz gönne, bin da noch nie gefahren...


----------



## redbull33 (18. Mai 2010)

Von allem etwas dabei


----------



## scotty33 (18. Mai 2010)

na da radel ich sonntag doch  mit wo ich schon mal zeit habe. bis denne.


----------



## redbull33 (18. Mai 2010)

mal sehen wie das Wetter wird,vielleicht komme ich auch hochgeradelt ;-)


----------



## scotty33 (18. Mai 2010)

redbull33 schrieb:


> mal sehen wie das Wetter wird,vielleicht komme ich auch hochgeradelt ;-)



kann dich auch mitnehmen, fahre mit dem auto hoch. radel aufs dach, ab gehts.


----------



## bjanbi (18. Mai 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> kann dich auch mitnehmen, fahre mit dem auto hoch. radel aufs dach, ab gehts.



Hallo, gehts noch?
Von Goslar bis nach Altenau schaffst Du es auch noch mit dem Rad
Bis Du das Rad auf dem Dach hast, bist Du schon halb da


----------



## redbull33 (18. Mai 2010)

Beim letzten mal habe ich noch jemanden aus Cl.-Zellerfeld abgeholt


----------



## scotty33 (18. Mai 2010)

bjanbi schrieb:


> Hallo, gehts noch?
> Von Goslar bis nach Altenau schaffst Du es auch noch mit dem Rad
> Bis Du das Rad auf dem Dach hast, bist Du schon halb da



möcht wenigstens ein mal die woche ne minute länger schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (24. Mai 2010)

klasse strecke die ihr da zusammen gestellt habt. 

ab kilometer 20 ist die strecke technisch sehr schön und das bis zum ende der runde. 

freu mich auf sonntag und wünsch euch viele teilnehmer. 

gruß stefan


----------



## rallilein (24. Mai 2010)

Kann mich da Scotty33 nur anschließen!! Top Runde  Freue mich schon auf nächste Woche!


----------



## manuel e. (25. Mai 2010)

hy!!
melde mich auch mal aus dem tal der ahnungslosen hier in altenau.

strecke icst nicht schlecht, bis auf den wurzeltrail, der wird auf der langdistanz bestimmt weh tun.

bis denne dann am sonntag, 

gruss manuel.


----------



## scotty33 (25. Mai 2010)

manuel e. schrieb:


> hy!!
> melde mich auch mal aus dem tal der ahnungslosen hier in altenau.
> 
> strecke icst nicht schlecht, bis auf den wurzeltrail, der wird auf der langdistanz bestimmt weh tun.
> ...



oh ja vor dem ding graut es mir schon in der dritten runde.

aber irgendwie machen wir das ganze ja damit es weh tut.


----------



## marewo (25. Mai 2010)

Moin,
ist das ein komplett neue Runde, oder enspricht sie der von 2008? Da ging es ja auch am alten Bahnhof los.
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## Sabo.g (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle welche die Runde bereits abgefahren sind: Reifenempfehlung?

Race King oder lieber Mountain King

MFG Sabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (25. Mai 2010)

die ersten 20 km sind relativ identisch mit 2008, ein paar wenige änderungen. ab km 20 ist auch was von 2008 dabei aber wenig waldautobahn. wurden noch einige trails mit rein genommen. 
ist ne klasse strecke geworden.

reifen werde ich rocket ron und racing ralf fahren.


----------



## Stronglight (26. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mich leider 12Std. zu spät angemeldet  28 Euronen sind schon nicht wenig, aber wenn ich mitfahren will, soll ich auch Nachmelde zahlen...das wären dann 38,- -und das ist mir dann doch etwas zu heavy für diese Veranstalltung, auch wenn sie ganz nett ist...immerhin sind es schon 39 Starter auf der Langdistanz...

Viel Glück und Erfolg


----------



## MTB-OE (27. Mai 2010)

Moin,

wie sieht die Strecke aus? Ist der Schnee Ã¼berall weg? Ist das Wetter wirklich so gruselig http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0000204004?

Das sieht ja fÃ¼r mich schon nach lang/lang + Regenklamotten und Nobbyâs aus â ich hoffe die Locals haben bessere Nachrichten von der Wetterfrontâ¦

Schade, dass man nicht im Rennen entscheiden kann, wie viele Runden man fÃ¤hrtâ¦.

GruÃ aus der norddeutschen Tiefebene

Oliver

@An die Veranstalter: Nicht falsch verstehen, Kritik an Helfern ist immer grenzwertig, aber bei den Wetterprognosen wÃ¤re es toll, wenn die Jungs vom THW und der Feuerwehr etwas Radwerkzeug usw. dabei hÃ¤tten.


----------



## redbull33 (27. Mai 2010)

Hast du kein Werkzeug???


----------



## MTB-OE (27. Mai 2010)

redbull33 schrieb:


> Hast du kein Werkzeug???



Doch, aber letztes Mal wollte es nicht so wie ich will und dann bin ich bis zum THW geeiert und die hatten gar nichts. So eine Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände passiert einem nur einmal im Leben, aber vielleicht würde sich jemand anderes darüber freuen


----------



## redbull33 (27. Mai 2010)

Fragen wir mal dumm.Wer soll das Werkzeug/flickzeug etc. zur verfügung stellen???Und wieviel ist ausreichend?Und wo plaziert man das alles.
Der Gedanke ist ja nicht schlecht ,nur ist das alles schlecht durchführbar.Ich kenn das vom Triathlon ,da ist jegliche fremde hilfe untersagt und führt zum Rennausschluss.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Mai 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Ich habe mich leider 12Std. zu spät angemeldet  28 Euronen sind schon nicht wenig, aber wenn ich mitfahren will, soll ich auch Nachmelde zahlen...das wären dann 38,- -und das ist mir dann doch etwas zu heavy für diese Veranstalltung, auch wenn sie ganz nett ist...immerhin sind es schon 39 Starter auf der Langdistanz...
> 
> Viel Glück und Erfolg



dann musst du wohl in dassel starten.


----------



## scotty33 (27. Mai 2010)

MTB-OE schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie sieht die Strecke aus? Ist der Schnee überall weg? Ist das Wetter wirklich so gruselig http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0000204004?
> 
> ...



ich denke mal darum sollte sich jeder selbst kümmern. wenn man mit sowas anfängt, wo soll das dann aufhören. wenn jemand den berg nicht hoch kommt, fargt der nächste warum man nicht angeschoben wird. 
wer bei einem rennen startet sollte das auch ohne diverse hilfen bewältigen. es wehre ja nicht schlimm, aber wie gesagt, wo soll die hilfe dann aufhören.

mit den vorher bekannt geben wie viel runden find ich pers. sehr gut. die meißten geben gas ohne ende und dann kommt der hammer und dann wird einfach nach der zweiten runde aufgehört. normal müsste das überall pflicht sein. ist in sundern und anderen rennen jedes jahr das gleiche. viele fahren wie die beklopten los und bei der durchfahrt in die nächste runde och ne ist zu anstrengend ich fahrt ins ziel.

schade das nicht überall vorgemeldet werden muß wie viel man fahren will.

noch zu dem thema nachmeldegebühr. ich hab zwar von dem kram nicht so viel ahnung, aber ich denke es ist wie überall wo es nicht so viele sponsoren gibt. alles wird teurer etc. oder es werden mehr helfer benötigt. wenn dann ein rennen 30 oder 40  kostet wirde gejammert. ich habe auch kein geld im überfluß, aber ich sehe immer den wertfaktor und die veranstaltung. logo das maga rennen auch sponsoren haben, die evtl. mehr in die tasche greifen.
ich meine, jeder hat für allen scheiß der welt geld übrig und das fast jeden tag. wenn ihr darüber nachdenkt hab ich damit auch recht. wenn dann ein rennen 30 oder 40  kostet, wirde sich aufgeregt. ich verstehe das leider nicht.

gruß stefan


----------



## wulfhoop (28. Mai 2010)

chris29 schrieb:


> An Alle die noch mitfahren wollen: Am Freitag ist Meldeschluss! Ab dann kostet es einen Zehner mehr! (Bis auf die Kinderennen, die sind ohne Nachmeldegebühr!)
> Am Sonntag ist noch mal eine Streckenbesichtigung! Um 9.45h ist Treffen an der Touristinfo Hüttenstrasse 5 in Altenau!



Moin Chris,

 Du sach mal - in welcher Richtung wird die Strecke denn befahren, ich denke doch so wie 2008, oder? Ich frag nur weil Dein GPS Track mit dem Höhenprofil in die andere Richtung fährt.

Bis Sonntag denn 
Gruß
Steff


----------



## MTB-OE (28. Mai 2010)

Wie oft wird man zum Ende eines Marathons nach Katuschen gefragt, da wäre es doch toll, wenn der THW eine zünftige Standpumpe hätte? Wurden nicht in Altenau vor ein paar Jahren verdreckte Schaltwerke freigepinkelt? Wäre es nicht toll, wenn die Feuerwehr einen Gartenschlauch bereitliegen hätte? Gerade bei der Wetterprognose? So kleine pragmatische Sachen halt, die im Notfall helfen könnten.

114 km planen und dann wegen Defekt oder Erschöpfung nicht ins Ziel kommen, finde ich nicht so prickelnd, aber deswegen nur 76 km fahren? Mein Sportlerherz fühlt sich dem Exzess verpflichtet, meine Vernunft sagt mir bei der Wetterprognose würden auch 76 reichen. Aber wegen 4 Stunden in den Harz fahren, eine Nacht im Hotel schlafen uswIch würde es gut finden, wenn man die Wahl hätte. Die Vollgas-Fraktion, die sich kurz vorm Motorplatzer ins Ziel retten möchte, geht bei einer 38 km Runde auch ein großes Risiko ein. Da sehe ich nicht so ein großes Problem.

Ist nur eine Anregung, die wir hier nicht diskutieren müssen. Christian & Co. haben auf mich einen ganz pragmatischen Eindruck gemacht, sie werden wissen was gut ist.
______________________________________________________________

	Viel Wichtiger: Wie ist den das Wetter? Bzw. was erwartet Ihr?

Als ich über den 1. Mai im Harz war, hat die Wetterprognose so gut wie nie gestimmt und vor meinem Bürofenster hier in Hamburg haben wir gerade 16° C Sonne/Wolken. Da kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass es am Sonntag in Altenau 6° C, starker Regen und 7 bft sein sollen. Ich hab kein Bock auf Regenklamotten...ist ist bald Juni

	Ist die Runde jetzt wirklich 38 km lang? 

	Wann ist Zielschuss?

	Was gibt es an den Verpflegungsstationen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wulfhoop (28. Mai 2010)

btw

Wen sehe ich denn am nächsten Sonntag in CLZ beim Harz Cup wieder ? Ich denke doch wohl so einige von hier aus dem Forum. Schnell anmelden.

Meldeschluß ist der 03.06.2010 - also schnell. 

CU
Steff


----------



## Stronglight (28. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> dann musst du wohl in dassel starten.



DAS IST ES!!!!!! THX!


----------



## Stronglight (28. Mai 2010)

wulfhoop schrieb:


> btw
> 
> Wen sehe ich denn am nächsten Sonntag in CLZ beim Harz Cup wieder ? Ich denke doch wohl so einige von hier aus dem Forum. Schnell anmelden.
> 
> ...



Diesmal war ich rechtzeitig


----------



## scotty33 (28. Mai 2010)

MTB-OE schrieb:


> 	Ist die Runde jetzt wirklich 38 km lang



ich bin sie letztes wochenende mit abgefahren und es waren 37,5 km und 748 hm. passt also wie es in der ausschreibung steht.

wetter ist sone sache, soll wohl regnen. auf die vorhersagen kann man sich aber glaub ich garnicht mehr verlassen, die haben die letzten drei wochen nicht einen tag gepasst. eben sagen sie im radio trocken und 12 bis 15 grad. die temperatur passt, allerdings regnet es seit heut früh um 7. soviel zum thema wetter.

mitlerweile hat man sich ja ans nassssss werden gewöhnt, ist ja schon ungewohnt trocken zu fahren. 
morgen für die kinder soll es aber trocken bleiben, dass freut mich umso mehr. für die kleinen ist es immer nicht so schön wenn es regnet.
wir großen müssen da halt durch. 

also denn, die harten kommen in den garten und die weichen nehmen nen regenschirm. 

gruß in den hohen norden

stefan


----------



## MTB-OE (28. Mai 2010)

Wenns zu sehr regnet, spül ich halt den PowerBar mit nem Jägi runter dann ist das Wetter auch egal.


----------



## scotty33 (31. Mai 2010)

wieder ein schönen dank für die klasse veranstaltung. das wetter hat ja auch ganz gut mitgespielt. 

die strecke war der hammer und auch technisch anspruchsvoll, gerade bei den nassen bedingungen. schade das es doch so wenig starter waren, gerade auf der langdistanz.
was ich nicht verstehe, dass sich wirklich wieder leute aufgeregt haben, die strecke war technisch und im algemeinen zu schwer. da frage ich mich warum sie überhaupt mtb rennen fahren und keine rr rennen. 

einen großen dank an den thw, feuerwehr, rotes kreuz und wer sonst noch so geholfen hat. 

gruß stefan


----------



## AndreZ. (31. Mai 2010)

Wo war die Strecke technisch zu schwer? 
Wer das denkt, sollte sich ein Rennrad kaufen und RTF fahren!!!

Strecke war  ....auch wenn mein Ergebniss was anderes sagt


----------



## argh (31. Mai 2010)

War klasse gestern. Und ich bin nicht der Letzte geworden- Ziel also erreicht. Und: Dropbars scheinen ja kein Problem darzustellen.

Mal was anderes: es gab ja einige Fotografen auf der Strecke. Bekommt man von denen auch Bilder zu sehen?!


----------



## aegluke (31. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mich hier schon mal einmal wieder gefunden: http://pics.bautz.info/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (31. Mai 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> Ich habe mich hier schon mal einmal wieder gefunden: http://pics.bautz.info/



Dankeschön! 

Dann mache ich mich mal ans Suchen. 

Ich habe hier ein paar Bilder hochgeladen. Wenn sich da wer von euch wiederfinden sollte-> Kommentar hinterlassen, dann schicke ich das Bild in Originalgröße zu.


----------



## aegluke (31. Mai 2010)

Wirklich technisch war die Strecke ja nicht wirklich. Direkt vor dem Start-Ziel, das war eine kleine Herausforderung - die ich laufend bewältigen konnte. Und die eine Schotterabfahrt war für mich als Flachlandtiroler und am dritten Tag auf'm MTB schon eine kleine Herausforderung. Die restlichen Fahrtechnikstellen beschränkten sich ja auf, wie komme ich mit dem wenigsten Wegrutschen über die Wurzeln. 'ne kleine Laufeinlage gehört doch bei einem ordentlichen Geländerennen immer dazu.


----------



## argh (31. Mai 2010)

Ich fand die steilen und wurzelübersäten Rampen schon ganz sportlich... Dass eine kleine Laufeinlage dazu gehört, wußte ich auch noch nicht- aber es leuchtet mir ein.


----------



## Janny (1. Juni 2010)

Ich möchte auch Lob an die Veranstalter loswerden:
Die Strecke hat uns sehr gut gefallen - breite Wege in der ersten Hälfte, um das Feld zu entzerren, dann schmalere und wurzelige Abschnitte für den Fahrspass. 
Die Helfer und Zeitnehmer waren alle gut drauf, auch wenn man Sonntags sicher anderes machen könnte als bei Regen im Wald zu stehen. Danke dafür!
Auch für den letzten auf der langen Strecke war noch lecker Kuchen im Ziel (von Bäcker Moock tippe ich mal?).
Mein Vorschlag falls es nächstes Jahr wieder so schlammig wird: Einen der Wasserschläuche bei der Rundendurchfahrt bereit legen. Die Versuche der Helfer, den Antrieb mit Wasser aus der Flasche freizuspülen waren super, aber ein Schlauch wäre noch superer.
Bis denne
Jan


----------



## chris29 (1. Juni 2010)

Hier sind die Ergebnisse zu finden: http://www.sportident.com/timing/ergebnis/ergebnis.php?ref=veranst&wkid=20100529241745

Vielen Dank an alle die trotz des Wetters den Weg nach Altenau gefunden haben. Ich selbst war zwar auf einer Fortbildung, hatte aber Sonntagnachmittag noch das Vergnügen, die Siegerehrungen der Langdistaz mitzuerleben und natürlich mit abzubauen. 
Nächstes Jahr wird es bestimmt einige Änderungen geben, z. Bsp. "berührungslose Zeitnahme" auch beim Marathon. Einige haben das System ja schon am Samstag beim CC getestet. Mal sehen was wir im nächsten Jahr sonst noch so alles machen.
Danke auch für die positive Resonanz der Strecke!
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns am *21. & 22. Mai 2011* wieder!


----------



## rallilein (1. Juni 2010)

Auch mir hat die Strecke gut gefallen  Und das mit dem Wasserschlauch ist gar nicht schlecht, denn ich musste meinen Umwerfer auch freipuhlen damit ich wieder Schalten konnte! Wir sehen uns 2011.

Auf der Seite sind einige Fotos vom Event! Nicht nur von unserem Team 
http://picasaweb.google.de/racingralph/MTBEventAltenau#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (1. Juni 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/TeamHarzblut

hier gibt es auch bilder. sind zwar viele von uns und unserer firma aber der ein oder andere findet sich evtl.

gruß stefan


----------



## aegluke (1. Juni 2010)

und hier noch jede Menge Fotos von Danos Haus- und Hof-Fotografin: http://picasaweb.google.de/jungepetra/Altenau2010#


----------



## eckertaler (1. Juni 2010)

Hier mal noch ne Frage : Gibt es irgendwo eine Ergebnissliste für den " Cup der Wirtschaft" ??? 
Ach so ja , Veranstaltung war mal wieder toll.


----------



## scotty33 (1. Juni 2010)

hab noch weitere fotos bekommen, einfach durchsehen.

http://picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut/30052010MTBAltenau11670km2310hm#


----------



## scotty33 (3. Juni 2010)

sind die fotographen von fotosvom event überhaupt dagewesen oder wahren das alles private knipser.


----------



## AndreZ. (4. Juni 2010)

"Fotos-vom-Event" gehörte Rolf Eichholz, der u.a. auch für die Bikesportnews tätig war. Dieser ist am 08.04. diesen Jahres an einem langen Krebsleiden verstorben!!!


----------



## Stronglight (4. Juni 2010)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> "Fotos-vom-Event" gehörte Rolf Eichholz, der u.a. auch für die Bikesportnews tätig war. Dieser ist am 08.04. diesen Jahres an einem langen Krebsleiden verstorben!!!



WAAS deshalb hat man ihn schon länger nicht mehr gesehen...mein Beileid an die Familie


----------



## scotty33 (6. Juni 2010)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> "Fotos-vom-Event" gehörte Rolf Eichholz, der u.a. auch für die Bikesportnews tätig war. Dieser ist am 08.04. diesen Jahres an einem langen Krebsleiden verstorben!!!



Das wusste ich nicht. Mein Beileid an die Familie und Angehörigen


----------

